# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى تواقيع الأعضاء >  >  الي يقدر

## نور الهدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد 


الله يعطيكم العافية جميعا 



الى مبدعين شبكة الناصرة 

عندي طلب بسيط  :embarrest: 


ابغي توقيع يكون بسيط وناعم  وما تكون فيه صور بنات سفور 

<<< قرعه وتتشيرط 


ويكون سايلنت  :bigsmile: 

ما ادري اذا  فهتو علي  :toung: 


ان يكون التعبير فيه سايلنت  :amuse: 


ومشكورين

----------


## ward roza <3

خيووو ان شاء الله مارح يقصروا معاش 

بحاول خيوووه اذا ماقدرت اعذريني

بس اعطيني صورة التوقيع الي تبيها

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسلام عليكم "
آكي حب آل محمد سبقتني =)
إن شششآء الله تسسوي لك خوش توقيع  :bigsmile:

----------


## نور الهدى

> خيووو ان شاء الله مارح يقصروا معاش 
> 
> بحاول خيوووه اذا ماقدرت اعذريني
> 
> بس اعطيني صورة التوقيع الي تبيها



 
تسلمي خيتو 


*ومشكوووورة على حضورك وحتى لو ما سويتي اسعدتني  نيتك*

*والنية تحل محل العمل* 


*واكيد معذورة اذا ما قدرتي* 

*عادي ترى كل واحد له ظروفه* 


*وان شاء الله بحط الصور*

----------


## نور الهدى

> السسلام عليكم "
> آكي حب آل محمد سبقتني =)
> إن شششآء الله تسسوي لك خوش توقيع



عليكم السلام والرحمة 


واذا سوت حب ال محمد عساكم السعادة والله يوفقكم ببركة محمد وال محمد و سويتي انتي  ما يصير يعني  :evil: 

صج كشه روحوه  :evil: 

عادي عادي ابغي اثنين بعد  :bigsmile: 

<<< ما تنعطى وجه  :toung:

----------


## نور الهدى

فرفرت كل الصور الي عندي ما لقيت صورة  
يمكن لاني مو مشغله مخي بتوقيع  

بس بعطيك الكلام الي تكتبيه بتوقيع يمكن تعطيك فكرة  


الدنيا حُلُمُ ,, والآخرة يقظةُ ,, ونحنُ بينهما أضغاث أحلام  


وانتي حطي صور الي عندك والي تلاقينه مناسب  

اذا قدرتي واذا ما قدرتي عادي  
في كلتا الحالتين لك جزيل الشكر والامتنان

----------


## ward roza <3

ان شاء الله اشوف ورد عليش غناتي

----------


## ward roza <3

خيتووو صعب اني انا الي اختار والناس اذواق خيتووو يعني جربي ابحثي انا موجوده لك هنا بالصفحه مارح اطلع

----------

نور الهدى (04-23-2010)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسسسلام عليكم "
لآ يصير ليش مآيصر  :bigsmile: 
هههههه
آنآ كشة ..!   يلا نتحمل ..! :noworry: 
بسس صرآحة صعب مآعرفت شسوي..!
كل شوي آرجع للموضوع وآرد اقرء الكلآم واحس الصورة مآتناسب 
قلت آخر شي بسوية آسلامية بمآ أنش مشرفة الاسلامي والكلآم ينآسب
وإن ششاء الله يعجبشش
واي شي في مايعجبشش بس قولي لي
واذا تبغي الكلام ثابت مو مشكله 
=)

----------

نور الهدى (04-23-2010)

----------


## نور الهدى

> خيتووو صعب اني انا الي اختار والناس اذواق خيتووو يعني جربي ابحثي انا موجوده لك هنا بالصفحه مارح اطلع



*مشكورة خيتو على طولة بالك معاي وان شاء الله بشوف صور* 

*تسلمي لي خيتو والله يعطيك العافية*

----------


## نور الهدى

> السسسسلام عليكم "
> لآ يصير ليش مآيصر 
> هههههه
> آنآ كشة ..! يلا نتحمل ..!
> بسس صرآحة صعب مآعرفت شسوي..!
> كل شوي آرجع للموضوع وآرد اقرء الكلآم واحس الصورة مآتناسب 
> قلت آخر شي بسوية آسلامية بمآ أنش مشرفة الاسلامي والكلآم ينآسب
> وإن ششاء الله يعجبشش
> واي شي في مايعجبشش بس قولي لي
> ...



 

 
الله يعطيش العافية  خيتو 

وتسلم يمينك 

ههههه وهقتكم بطلباتي  :toung: 



والحين بحطه 

تسلمين خيتو 


كان المفروض اخليكم تسون على ذوقكم  :embarrest: 


بس تشيرط عليكم  :amuse:

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسلام عليكم "
صبآح الخير =)
الله يعافيش
لآهم شي عجبش 
لآ شدعوة توقيعشش وانتي تختاري <<<كأني سويت زي ماقلتي ..! :toung: 
عليشش بالعافية 
كل يوم تعالي :bigsmile:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

واخيرا حصلتي طلبش

----------

